# how to remove microsoft outlook login password



## comonforall

I saved my outlook 2007 password but now I want to remove it so that every time when I open it should ask for password. Could you please tell me how it can be done? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pip22

If you are referring to your POP3 incoming mail password, do this:

Open Outlook
Click _"Tools > Account Settings"_
Under the _"Email"_ tab, double-click your email account.
*untick* the _"Remember password"_ check-box.
Click _"Next"_
Click _"Finish"_.


----------



## comonforall

we are using microsoft exchange and office 2010 and I cannot find any option to remove password in that way.


----------



## Desiredfx

This is for Outlook 2007 but should be similar for other versions. 
Click on Tools
Account Settings
one the Email tab you see your exchange server listed Highlight it
Click Change
then Click More settings
Then click the security tab and 
un-check the box under user Identification (always prompt for logon credentials)


----------



## comonforall

Thank you

I got that option but I found it in "control panel" >> Mail >> Email Tab >>


----------

